# Update von ISP abgebrochen



## frosch95 (9. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

auch bei mir bricht ISPConfig bei dem Versuch auf die neue Version zu wechseln ab.

System: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS


```
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for a supported version of gcc... ok (4.0.3)
checking for gcc bug PR27603... ok, bug not present
checking for gcc bug PR28045... configure: error: your compiler has gcc PR28045 bug, use a different compiler, see [URL]http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28045[/URL]
ERROR: Could not configure ClamAV
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!
Gruß,
Andi

PS: Kann ich nach einem Abbruch das setup einfach neu starten und meine Daten bleiben nach wie vor erhalten?


----------



## frosch95 (9. Jan. 2008)

Hab folgende Antwort im englischsprachigen Forum gefunden:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=102094

Danke!

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## frosch95 (9. Jan. 2008)

Tja, ich lege wie beschrieben das /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis an und prompt kommt ein cp Fehler bezüglich /root/ispconfig/.../ssl

Ich habe zuvor auch versucht ohne Anlage des /root/ispconfig Verzeichnisses das setup auszuführen, welches in dem oben beschriebenen Fehler endete.

Fehlt mir nun etwas? Muss ich ispconfig komplett neu installieren und die Daten neu eingeben bzw importieren?

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

> Tja, ich lege wie beschrieben das /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis an und prompt kommt ein cp Fehler bezüglich /root/ispconfig/.../ssl


Das ist in ordnung, der update prozess läuft weiter.


----------



## frosch95 (9. Jan. 2008)

Leider funktionier nun nichts mehr.

Apache startet nicht mit ssl, also dann ohne. Jetzt funktionieren Seiten nicht mehr und Bilder fehlern :-(

Ich werde das ganze wohl nochmal neu aufsetzen müssen.

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Ein ISPConfig update verändert nicht die Config der Webseiten, das ist nämlich ein anderer Apache Server. Da musst Du also noch was anderes geändert haben.

Wenn Das SSL unte Port 81 nicht geht, einfach diese Befehle ausführen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4

Neu aufsetzen ist nach einem fehlgeschlageenen Update nicht nötig, da der ISPConfig Installer nichts von Deiner Config außerhalb der Verzeichnisse /root/ispconfig und /home/admispconfig ändert.


----------



## frosch95 (9. Jan. 2008)

Hi Till,
ich meinte damit die ISPConfig Webseiten. 

Der "eigene" Server funktioniert einwandfrei, das habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet. 

Ich habe Sicherheitshalber mal die ispconfig db gespeichert und /var/www gesichert, falls das setup die Tabellen neu anlegen sollte. Jetzt versuche wie geschrieben mal eine Neuinstallation also einfach /root/ispconfig umbenennen und ./setup ...

Vielleicht setze ich es auch wieder auf den alten Stand zurück. Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, was funktioniert hat. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich nicht ein funktionierendes ISPConfig wieder hinbekäme 

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

> Ich habe Sicherheitshalber mal die ispconfig db gespeichert und /var/www gesichert, falls das setup die Tabellen neu anlegen sollte. Jetzt versuche wie geschrieben mal eine Neuinstallation also einfach /root/ispconfig umbenennen und ./setup ...


Das ist eine ganz schlechte Idee, wenn Du /root/ispconfig umbenennst, verlierst Du Deine Konfiguration.


----------



## frosch95 (9. Jan. 2008)

Vor dem umbennen wollte ich noch einen Versuch starten, indem ich /root/ispconfig anlege und die .18 Version mit ./setup starte.
Aber auch hier das Problem, dass Seiten in ISPConfig nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich vermute, dass ich durch eine frühere Widerholung des ./setup trotz des Abbruchs durch den Fehler einige Konfigurationseinstellungen überschrieben habe, denn ich habe erst später
den Thread entdeckt in dem der Tipp mit /root/ispconfig erwähnt wurde.

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot des Fehlers gemacht. Sollte alles nichts helfen, werde ich wohl den Server nochmal komplett neu einrichten müssen ...


----------



## frosch95 (10. Jan. 2008)

Habe nun eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt und Backups wieder eingespielt.
Läuft rund ...

Gruß,
Andi


----------

